# Hi New Guy



## Gfawkes (8 mo ago)

Well, actually a "new" visitor to TAM, but a late-60s (aka "boomer") guy. Widowed two years ago, relocated from the little retirement farm my late wife and I had had to a city in mid-Tennessee. 

Honestly, pretty sedentary the last two years with covid restrictions. Used to be a gym regular with trainer, but that ended, and used to belong to some in-person discussion groups which also ended.

Okay boomer, why are you here? Well, I'm not ready to hang up my spurs, or any body parts either and I thought before I jumped back into the swirl and whirl of dating and romantic relationships, I'd find out what others have done right and wrong. 

Cheers!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Gfawkes said:


> Well, actually a "new" visitor to TAM, but a late-60s (aka "boomer") guy. Widowed two years ago, relocated from the little retirement farm my late wife and I had had to a city in mid-Tennessee.
> 
> Honestly, pretty sedentary the last two years with covid restrictions. Used to be a gym regular with trainer, but that ended, and used to belong to some in-person discussion groups which also ended.
> 
> ...


Welcome to TAM @Gfawkes !

Careful with that can of worms, lots of experiences here! I can’t add to the fray, I’ve been out of the dating scene for many moons.

But I wish you luck in your adventures!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

WELCOME to TAM. You may find this thread particularly interesting to read!









Singles of TAM 2022 Edition


That did happen and we moved forward. We were not obligated to one another at the time and I can say we still are not. I ran from the ER doc initially, he treated me in a way I was not used to be treated and I took those as red flags. I was more of the thinking that men who really wanted to be...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Gfawkes said:


> Well, actually a "new" visitor to TAM, but a late-60s (aka "boomer") guy. Widowed two years ago, relocated from the little retirement farm my late wife and I had had to a city in mid-Tennessee.
> 
> Honestly, pretty sedentary the last two years with covid restrictions. Used to be a gym regular with trainer, but that ended, and used to belong to some in-person discussion groups which also ended.
> 
> ...


You are brave to want to get back in there now. I am mid 60's but if anything happened to Mr D, my 2nd husband, I would stay single. 
Best wishes.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I divorced in my mid-60’s after a very long marriage. I had one serious relationship after and realized I prefer being one-and-done (no more marriages) so now I casually date. You’ll have to eventually decide if you’re looking for something serious or something casual … or something else. I don’t use dating apps but many do. I had been a teenager the last time I dated so it was a whole new world after my divorce. Some good and some not so good (I noticed the not so good a lot more than I did when I was a teenager).


----------

